
Simple and Terrifying Encryption Story - maxt
https://blog.elpassion.com/simple-and-terrifying-encryption-story-c1f1d6707c07
======
al2o3cr
I'd agree that the documentation is pretty sparse on this, but there's also a
significant PEBKAC problem in this case - literally the only example in the
README for the gem (and all the tests) shows it using a key that's a long hex
string. The "security flaw" is a developer using a crypto library without a
clear understanding of its requirements.

